# Quetsions Regarding Eheim Filter and Susbtrat Pro Replacement



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Hope all is well !

I have 2 doubts regarding assembling the Eheim Filter and Regarding the Eheim Bio Media - Substrat Pro and wanted to request you all to kindly guide me regarding the same...

I just found this article regarding cleaning and assembling the Eheim 2217 and according to it -

"You first want to cut about three inches off of each size of tubing. These are the pieces that you’ll connect to stem on the top of the filter and the stem protruding from the lower side"

Kindly advice if 3" of length is enough for connecting the Tubes to the Filter Openings - I always keep about 8 to 10" - Kindly advice which will be better. It will be very convenient if 3" is enough but I'm afraid that it might be too short and might come off if pulled a little. Kindly guide me.

Also according to the Article, the Eheim Biomedia, Substrat Pro needs to be replaced at every cleaning (3 months), but I thought that the Biomedia could be used forever - if it needs to be replaced then it will be not practical at all, as its so expensive here in India.

Kindly guide me regarding the above friends...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have a couple of Eheim 2217's on my 90g. I think the 3" section of tubing referred to in the manual is to go from the filter inlet and outlet to the quick disconnect valves. This allows the quick connects to be located near the filters. Then you can use a much longer piece to go from the quick connects to the tank inlet/outlets. This is where I have mine--I think it is likely just a preference though.

Don't replace the biological filter media. I think that stuff is good for a long time (the Pro version even longer than the original ehfisubstrate material since it is spherical and resists degradation due to compression).

Good luck!


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there !

Thanks a lot for the kind reply and for caring and for the guidance - just wanted to ask one more thing here. Actually I'm in a situation that my Intake will be on the left end of the tank and the filter will be placed on the opposite (right end), beside the tank. So the Intake tube will have to come all the way to the floor from the top which will be almost 3 feet length and then run along the back for a distance of 4 feet to reach the filter. Then it will have to rise to the height of the filter and then connect to the Filters intake. So the inlet tube will have to run almost about 8 feet - I know this is a long distance but I dont have any choice as I cant keep the filter on th left side (immediately below the intake)

Kindly guide me if this is ok or will it hamper my filters capacity ? Is there is any efficient way to do this ?

Kindly guide me Friends...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends, also wanted to know if the Inlet Stem on the bottom of the filter (the one which we turn down while cleaning the filter to drain the water) is very fragile or is it ok to turn it down everytime when I clean the filter ? Kindly guide me Friends...


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

It's no problem, some like myself because of how I have it set up use that adjustment piece to make sure there are no kinks in the line. It can be up, down it doesn't matter.HTH


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have run several filters with long hose lengths and as long as the hoses are pretty close to a straight line, not twisted or looped, it seems to work just fine. When the water has to travel uphill and down, and the tubing is not straight there is more friction loss and this is harder on the pump. As the filter fills with debris it tends to stop sooner when it also has to fight tubing that is not as straight as possible. 

When I need to run the tubing behind the tank or under it for a ways I support the tubing every few feet so it is not just hanging by the fittings. 

I have tried variations on tanks up to 6' long, with the filter at one end of the tank and the inlet or outlet at the other end. 

Bio-media: Just rinse it in water removed for a water change and reuse it. The nitrifying bacteria is still there, and the plants are doing a large part of nitrogen removal anyway. Just rinse in case there is any debris among the media.


----------

